# Having the Resonator removed on Sat.



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

Ok, so I just picked up my 05 GTO last Sat, and this Sat I am going to have the resonator removed. I have searched a ton and it seems that an Xpipe will just make my exhaust a bit quieter. I am going with 2 seperate pipes to redo the system. I want just a bit more growl without replaing the mufflers just yet.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

LIVEVIL said:


> Ok, so I just picked up my 05 GTO last Sat, and this Sat I am going to have the resonator removed. I have searched a ton and it seems that an Xpipe will just make my exhaust a bit quieter. I am going with 2 seperate pipes to redo the system. I want just a bit more growl without replaing the mufflers just yet.


Why would you have the resonator removed instead of the mufflers?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Why would you have the resonator removed instead of the mufflers?


 :agree if u dont want to spend the money now get rid of the mufflers and say to the cops those are the mufflers ( point to the reasonators) :cheers 
i believe thats what i will do until i get the money


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

I have read that mufler removal will very much increase the sound. I only want a slight improvement for now.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

LIVEVIL said:


> I have read that mufler removal will very much increase the sound. I only want a slight improvement for now.


Yes, it will increase the volume for sure! I believe the resonator will change the sound, not the volume. Kind of like the difference between volume and tone on a radio. Not sure, but I hope its what you want.


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

Hmm, now you have me thinking. So what kind of sound am I going to get without it. I kinda just wanted it louder and a bit more noticeable. No so much a different pitch


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

LIVEVIL said:


> Hmm, now you have me thinking. So what kind of sound am I going to get without it. I kinda just wanted it louder and a bit more noticeable. No so much a different pitch


I have no idea what it sounds like without it, but I know that what a resonator does is to create a sound effect in the exhaust system. Taking the mufflers off and having a piece of pipe put in their place increases the volume, a lot. I have now had several people pull up next to me and tell me that the car sounds really nice. Most of the comments... "That thing sounds like it has 400 horsepower" (My license plate reads "400 PNYS") It was scary at first because it is a considerable change, I thought I made a mistake. Now I love it, and so do alot of other people. You get that LS2 over 3000 RPM and it sounds like your standing on the wall at Talladega. If you want it louder and more noticeable taking off the muffs is going to get you exatly that and it sounds hellacious. I took my car to a local muffler shop and it was in and out in 45 mins, while I waited. $56 and the mechanic even painted the pipes black to match the stock pipes. The tips are perfectly in place and he fixed the factory alignment problem. When he drove it back around to the front he had the biggest $hit eating grin on his face, told me that he wasnt sure when he started but when he finished and fired it up he said "It Rocks"


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Removing the mufflers from this car was the greatest thing I've done to the car so far. It sounds A M A Z I N G.  

Check out my gallery for the removal picts.


----------



## michaelskier (Aug 29, 2005)

So are the black ones on each side on the back the mufflers? 

The thread above indicates "get rid of the mufflers and say to the cops those are the mufflers ( point to the reasonators)" which was confusing to me because the thing up front looks like only one piece with 2 pipes in and 2 out and it is referred to as reasonators meaning two?

Anyway, I have the Magnaflow X-pipe cat back. It is a nicely made system, but it is too quiet. Only marginally louder than stock if any and a slighty better hummm. I wonder, with the X-pipe, what would it sound like if I got rid of the mufflers? Any ideas?


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I got my mufflerectomy a month or so ago. It sounds great. It will really roar when you step on it, but if you take your foot off the pedal it'll quiet down. It's not obnoxious, just a nice sound. I don't think taking off the resonator would make it any louder, but I've heard removing the cats would... I left the resontator on for now, will probably replace it with straight pipes once the exhaust needs replaced.


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

Now I am really not sure what to do.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

michaelskier said:


> So are the black ones on each side on the back the mufflers?
> 
> The thread above indicates "get rid of the mufflers and say to the cops those are the mufflers ( point to the reasonators)" which was confusing to me because the thing up front looks like only one piece with 2 pipes in and 2 out and it is referred to as reasonators meaning two?
> 
> Anyway, I have the Magnaflow X-pipe cat back. It is a nicely made system, but it is too quiet. Only marginally louder than stock if any and a slighty better hummm. I wonder, with the X-pipe, what would it sound like if I got rid of the mufflers? Any ideas?


Yes, the 2 big black cans in the back just behind the tips. The large center box twords the front is the resonator. There is only 1 and it is replaced by the X pipe in your setup. I dont know what the x pipe only would sound like.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

LIVEVIL said:


> Now I am really not sure what to do.


Unbolt your mufflers and fire up the car. You will get a decent idea of what it sounds like. It will be a little different because it would be under the car at that point instead of the sound exiting from the tips but it should allow you to hear the tone.


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

just get rid of the mufflers and be done with it jeeez lol


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Unbolt your mufflers and fire up the car. You will get a decent idea of what it sounds like. It will be a little different because it would be under the car at that point instead of the sound exiting from the tips but it should allow you to hear the tone.


*NOTE to Vorbeck's post:* Once mufflers are unbolted....you will *NOT* want them back on. The ear-to-ear grin across your face is just short of permanent.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Removing the resonator does hardly anything but give you alittle popping on deceleration. makes it alittle raspier, but not much.:cheers


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

Straight pipes all the way back! :shutme


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

You guys have me going nuts. I'm not sure I want the car to be THAT loud. I mean it's barely a week old. I'll probably wait a few months before making it VERY loud.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

LIVEVIL said:


> You guys have me going nuts. I'm not sure I want the car to be THAT loud. I mean it's barely a week old. I'll probably wait a few months before making it VERY loud.


Well make up yer mind boy! :willy:


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

I just wanted a slightly louder sound from the car at this point. I have a show truck that has open pipes all the way back and I get tired of hearing it after some time. Since I just bought the car I kinda wanted to keep this one a bit more subtle. My Audi was VERY loud with just a mufler. The interior resonance got to be a bit much from a car like that.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

LIVEVIL said:


> I just wanted a slightly louder sound from the car at this point. I have a show truck that has open pipes all the way back and I get tired of hearing it after some time. Since I just bought the car I kinda wanted to keep this one a bit more subtle. My Audi was VERY loud with just a mufler. The interior resonance got to be a bit much from a car like that.


Then leave it alone. The goat has quite a nice tune to it right off the showroom. I like the attention mine gets for it but if thats not what you are looking for then why change it.


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

I just thought the resonator replacement would give me that extra little bite.


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15960

Found that link on another site.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

LIVEVIL said:


> http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15960
> 
> Found that link on another site.


Well if you were in the Tampa Bay area I would be more than happy to meet with you and let you listen to mine. Maybe you can find someone in your area who has had the work done.


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

I think I might be the only person in my area with this car. Never seen another one on the road. I'm in the northeast


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

LIVEVIL said:


> I think I might be the only person in my area with this car. Never seen another one on the road. I'm in the northeast


So.........its Saturday, what did you decide to do?


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

Spent time with the lady and never made it out. Did drive the car all day and I must say I have a better appreciation for the stock sound. I still think I am going to do this but now my shop is backed up. I only go to one place to have work done. They are the best.


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

Ok, had it done this sat instead. Must say that I do notice a bit more sound, but no resonace inside the cabin. Replaced the resonator with 2 seperate stainless peices. very nice work for only $60


----------

